# Headset und Boxen gleichzeitig anschließen aber getrennt benutzen



## Lude969 (11. August 2012)

*Headset und Boxen gleichzeitig anschließen aber getrennt benutzen*

Hab gegoogelt bin aber nicht richtig schlau geworden.

Momentan benutz ich ne Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Extreme Gamer fatal1ty Pro (kurze frage is diese besser als ne einfacheAsus Xonar? wenn ja würd ich mir die nämlich zulegen brauch kein großartigen einstellungen oder sosntiges geht rein ums spielen per Headset) und hab dort nen 2.1 System dran und zum spielen als nen Headset.

Jetzt muss ich immer wenn ich spiele hinten am Gehäuse die Stecker tauschen wenn ich vorher Musik gehört hab. Gibts ne möglichkeit das zu verhindern? z.B. Headset in die Soundkarte und Boxen in den Onboardsound? Oder per Switch oder so?

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe 

gruß Lude969


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. August 2012)

*AW: Headset und Boxen gleichzeitig anschließen aber getrennt benutzen*

Naja eine Xonar DX wäre in meinen Augen schon besser wie die X-Fi. Hat die Karte keinen Anschluß für das Frontpanel am Gehäuse?


----------



## Lude969 (11. August 2012)

Das wäre meine andere Frage gewesen. Ich hab am Frontpanel Anschluss fürs headset. Doch wenn ichs dort anschließe läuft das dann über den Onboard Sound oder über die Soundkarte? Oder muss ich das Frontpanel irgendwie an der Soundkarte anschließen?


----------



## my_gen3 (12. August 2012)

*AW: Headset und Boxen gleichzeitig anschließen aber getrennt benutzen*

Du musst den Frontpanel-Anschluss mit der Soundkarte verbinden.
Bei Creative Soundkarten kannst Du mit zwei/drei Mausklicks von Boxen auf Kopfhörer wechseln, wenn so angeschlossen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. August 2012)

*AW: Headset und Boxen gleichzeitig anschließen aber getrennt benutzen*



my_gen3 schrieb:


> Du musst den Frontpanel-Anschluss mit der Soundkarte verbinden.
> Bei Creative Soundkarten kannst Du mit zwei/drei Mausklicks von Boxen auf Kopfhörer wechseln, wenn so angeschlossen.



Genauso wäre es ideal wenn die Karte den passenden Anschluß bietet ( der Vorgänger kann es nicht da dort ja das Frontpanel aus eigenem Haus vermarktet wurde ).


----------



## McRoll (13. August 2012)

*AW: Headset und Boxen gleichzeitig anschließen aber getrennt benutzen*

Alternativ könntest du dir n einfaches Y- Kabel holen und Headset+Boxen daran anschließen. Ich hatte das gleiche Problem und hab nach einer Art Umschalter gesucht, aber nix normales gefunden- entweder gibt es sowas gar nicht, oder du musst dir n Gerät mit zig anderen Funktionen holen, die du gar nicht brauchen wirst. Je nach Verwendungszweck einfach die Boxen ein/ausschalten, das Headset läuft immer. Ist zwar keine elegante Lösung, aber ausreichend.


----------



## Seru1195 (13. August 2012)

*AW: Headset und Boxen gleichzeitig anschließen aber getrennt benutzen*

Du kannst auch die Boxen hinten am PC direkt an die Soundkarte stecken und dein Kopfhörer am Frontpanel (zuerst mit der Soundkarte verbinen) wenn du deine Kopfhörer im Frontpanel einsteckst müsste die Soundkarte automatisch umstellen. Beim wieder ausstecken müssten die Boxen wieder aktiv sein. Beides zusammen geht aber so nicht.
Dies funktioniert aber nur, wenn dein Frontpanel beim Klinkenanschluss einen Umschalter eingebaut hat (siehst du nicht, es sind einfach 2 Kabel mehr beim Anschluss). Bei neueren Gehäusen sollte dies jedoch der Fall sein.


----------

